# Looking for a summer job



## TreeChickee (Feb 24, 2009)

Hello everyone,

I am looking for a summer job, and figured it wouldn't hurt to post something on here.

I am currently a student at the Stockbridge School of Agriculture, majoring in Arboriculture and Community Forest Management, and I will be graduating in May. I'm heading back to UMass-Amherst in the fall to get my bachelor's in Urban Forestry, so I'm looking for something just for the summer months.

I would like to find a job doing some sort of inventory/GIS work. I worked on a street tree inventory last summer for the city of New Bedford, and would like to find another one for this summer, so I can gain more experience and learn more about how to conduct them. I live in southeastern MA, and would like to find something relatively close (or in the state, at least!), but I am willing to travel.
I am also a climber, and wouldn't mind getting into ornamental pruning, cabling/bracing, lightning protection installation... any climbing that does not involve using a chainsaw in a tree (I have never used a saw off of the ground before, and am not sure how comfortable I would be with it...). 
I am open to finding any other type of job in the industry as well, as I am not limited to those areas only. I am willing to learn as much as I can about the tree industry, so if the job looks interesting or if it is something I can learn alot from, I am definitely interested.

If anyone is hiring or knows of any open positions, any information that you may have would be greatly appreciated! I can forward my resume if need be, just send me a message.
Thanks in advance!!


----------



## groundsmgr (Feb 27, 2009)

I had a friend from college work for tree tech in foxboro, I heard they maybee looking for some help. check it out www.treetechinc.net

scott


----------



## TreeChickee (Feb 27, 2009)

Thanks for the reply.
I've actually already looked into the company, and they don't really offer what I'm looking for, unfortunately. 
I've submitted my resume to a few companies so far, but haven't heard back from any of them yet... Hopefully I'll hear something soon...


----------



## groundsmgr (Feb 27, 2009)

also db in quincy mass www.dbtree.com usually looksfor help. Also check out this website
www.hortjobs.com


otherwise i only know a few companies on the northshore that may be looking


----------



## Thillmaine1 (Mar 11, 2009)

Hartney Greymont..
www.hartney.com
d and b is garbage, so is tree wreck..i mean tech
Maltby out of stoughton is a good bunch of guys..
Cicoiria tree not sure where they are but I think north shore and also Mayer on the north shore...


----------



## TreeChickee (Mar 11, 2009)

Thillmaine1 said:


> Hartney Greymont..
> www.hartney.com



Spoke with someone from Hartney over a month ago, handed him my resume, still haven't heard back from them.

Got my first call yesterday from one of the companies I sent my resume to though, so I'm hoping that leads to something.


----------



## lfnh (Mar 11, 2009)

Probably have done this already, but if not:
http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=forest+inventory+internship

not in mass, but they manage a lot of timber (write/call c/o The Forester):
www.rwater.com

hth


----------



## JohnH (Mar 11, 2009)

Thillmaine1 said:


> Hartney Greymont..
> www.hartney.com
> d and b is garbage, so is tree wreck..i mean tech
> Maltby out of stoughton is a good bunch of guys..
> Cicoiria tree not sure where they are but I think north shore and also Mayer on the north shore...



Whats wrong with Tree Tech???


----------



## ntsarborist (Mar 12, 2009)

i have a couple positions open if your willing to travel to michigan. pm me a resume.

looking for:
2 climbers, must be ISA certified
3 groundies
1 mechanic, must be NATEF certified


----------



## TreeChickee (Mar 12, 2009)

Thanks for the offer, but Michigan is a little too far for me to travel at this point.  Plus, I'm not ISA certified yet- hopefully next year though!


----------



## groundsmgr (Mar 12, 2009)

http://www.cedarlawn.com/index.php4


----------

